# tarmac Expert any good ?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Lookin at getting one of these in a 2015 model just wondering how it stacks up against the other Tarmac models


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Probably the best bang for buck Tarmac. Could be argued the Tarmac Comp below it is more bike than anybody needs but the Expert is even higher spec carbon and groupset.
If it fits, buy it. The Tarmac is one of the great race bikes on the planet and has won the world championship with Sagan on it.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like the frame sizes fit me better compared with cannondales which are good if ur a taller person 6ft or more


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

vette said:


> Looks like the frame sizes fit me better compared with cannondales which are good if ur a taller person 6ft or more


I think you're making a lot of assumptions based on this statement. It is true that Cannondales have a different fit than the Specialized bikes, but neither is more or less suited to someone is taller or shorter. If the bike is properly sized and fitted, than someone who's 5'6" can ride either just fine. Cannondale's tend to be a longer with a taller standover, so if you're on 56 in specialized, you might be on a 54 on Cannondale.

That being said, the Tarmac expert is a great buy. 10r carbon frame, which is one step below S-Works with ultegra group set. 2015/2016 and 2017 are all the same frame, just the color ways have changed so you're getting a great, current generation bike at a discount (I'm assuming) because its an older color way. If the bike is the right size and you like the color, go for it. If it's not the right size, than move on and fine one that is.

Is this the model?

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/tarmac-expert/93251


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

I used to have CAAD 10 size 52 and now own S-works Tarmac size 52. You will need to take your time to test ride it instead of just looking the geometry. You will not how it feels. I've ridden the Expert. It rides similar to my S-works. I noticed the difference because different wheels, crankset, handle bar and saddle. I can't tell the difference between 10r and 11r carbon frame. On paper it's lighter and stiffer. What matters whether you feel great about it not and people always have their opinion, imo.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I would compare prices too as the tarmac expert has dropped in price for 2017 down to 3600 from the 4000 the older ones retailed at. Now obviously it depends on the discount you are getting and despite the higher retail price it is likely the older one will still cost you less. 

Something else to keep in mind is that for 2017 the comp also comes in the 10r carbon (older models you had to get an expert or above for this). The 2017 comp are also full ultegra and possibly threaded bb (can never be sure with specs on website) so going to expert you get I think maybe seat/wheels and fsa crank, seatpost, stem and handle bars as upgrades? This opens up more color options including the sagan frame on the comp. All things to keep in mind.

I agree that the expert is still probably the best bang for your buck though and I'm considering picking one up for this year too.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep, that's what I seen on the site,the Comp frame comes with 10r carbon,so if I wanna upgrade to my liking the comp maybe the way to go instead of the Expert ,the BB stuff doesn't matter much,I have 7 roadbikes,I got a Caad 12 disc D/A in the yellow which was discontinued,the frame size 54 is bigger by 1/2" than the same Caad 10 I have,I like to have more seatpost showing,so basically I'm gonna sell the Caad 12 .


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Unfortunately for me the frame color I like best is the chameleon on the etap expert, and that one is $1900 more than the regular expert and I'm not sure if I want to spend all that extra just for etap.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> Unfortunately for me the frame color I like best is the chameleon on the etap expert, and that one is $1900 more than the regular expert and I'm not sure if I want to spend all that extra just for etap.


You're not just paying extra for the etap, you're paying to get the color you want. That being said, have you tried etap yet? I'm not a fan of electronic, but if I was going to electronic, etap would be it. It is so nice and just cleans up the bike so much.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I rode around the parking lot on a friends f8 with etap. No extended use. The idea of etap appeals to me, but it would cost me less to get the regular expert and buy the etap shifting components, and that is without taking into account the money I could make back selling off the ultegra stuff. Of course then I wouldn't get the color I wanted unless I get it custom painted. 

I would probably prefer the etap on my venge than on a tarmac. Mechanical shifting on the tarmac is noticeably better than on the old venge, so even if I got the etap tarmac I would probably swap the groupsets and move the dura ace from my venge to the tarmac.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> I rode around the parking lot on a friends f8 with etap. No extended use. The idea of etap appeals to me, but it would cost me less to get the regular expert and buy the etap shifting components, and that is without taking into account the money I could make back selling off the ultegra stuff. Of course then I wouldn't get the color I wanted unless I get it custom painted.
> 
> I would probably prefer the etap on my venge than on a tarmac. Mechanical shifting on the tarmac is noticeably better than on the old venge, so even if I got the etap tarmac I would probably swap the groupsets and move the dura ace from my venge to the tarmac.


hmmm.. yes, looking at the Etap expert, it doesn't seem like a good deal. Its a $1900 premium and you're not even getting a full red group. It has force brakes. From a cost standpoint, it would make more sense to buy the normal expert and dump the Ultegra and get the etap.

Why do you think mechanical would be better on a Tarmac vs. Venge? from the frame standpoint, their both internally routed with similar bends. You might use external cabled bars on the Tarmac vs. aero bars on the Venge, but you could always use normal bars on the Venge. Honestly, I've not felt any wonky shifting on my Venge, using Aerofly bars. I also just switched to link cables and what I thought was good before got even better.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

From my limited research the crank is force level as well (at least in weight) plus chain/cassette. I don't mind the chain/cassette but I would want a red or s-works crank on it. 

I'm not sure why it seems to be like this but the shifting on my dad's tarmac with ultegra just seems a lot smoother and crisper than the dura ace on the venge. He ended up getting a 2015 venge 105 that he upgraded to dura ace as well and has noticed the same thing. It isn't to say that the shifting is bad on the venge, but riding the tarmac and the venge back to back and the difference is impossible to miss. If I had never ridden his Tarmac I would probably be oblivious to the difference but unfortunately I have. I figured maybe the etap eliminating cables altogether on the venge might make it less noticeable. 

I would probably want the aerofly on the tarmac as well but I don't think that is where the shifting discrepancy comes from as my venge didn't originally come with the aerofly and when I did upgrade to it I didn't notice any worsening of the shifting. 

I really don't have an explanation for it since like you said, both share the same geometry and are both internally routed so the why of it doesn't make that much sense to me. Unless it is a difference between Ultegra and dura ace, which wouldn't make sense to me to have the Ultegra shift smoother.

If I do get the regular expert I'll probably still swap over the components on the venge to the tarmac since less weight on the "climbing bike" seems logical, plus it will be the "new" bike and at least initially see more riding time. Then depending on the resulting shifting on both I'll decide if I still want to try red on the venge or not.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Well after tossin things up I got the 2017 comp in red,earliest is this Friday but probably not,looks like next week sometime realistically,just ordered some Ultegra carbon pedals from PBK got a discount email,probably change a few things around maybe take the Dura ace off the Caad 10 & switch


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

vette said:


> Well after tossin things up I got the 2017 comp in red,earliest is this Friday but probably not,looks like next week sometime realistically,just ordered some Ultegra carbon pedals from PBK got a discount email,probably change a few things around maybe take the Dura ace off the Caad 10 & switch


Nice choice... that's a sweet looking color scheme for sure. If I were you, I'd definitely swap the DA onto the Tarmac and the Ultegra onto the Caad10. The Tarmac with DA9000 will become a sick summer bike and the Caad10 with Ultegra is a great back up/winter bike.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like a plan rich,its Thursday & it's gonna be a warm weekend


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep picked up Saturday this morning at 9 am when they opened,it was ready late Friday but couldn't make it there in time,gotta say I'm blown away with this bike & I have a lot of bikes,the ride is glass smooth,the response up front is fast & its stiff without having a harsh ride,I shoulda got this long ago,Im over the top on this bike,I just put lighter tubes in & pulled all the reflectors & flipped the stem & dropped it,just an awesome bike.


----------

